# Winchester Shotgun ?????



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

X2 or X3 and why? do both come in a slug gun? Can I get wood on both?

Seems like the price is close to the same.

I know you guys know all about these guns


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

someone must have some info.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I have shot both and now own the X3. To me it seems a lot more dependable and cycles a lot faster. I love it and feels great. Easy swinging gun. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)

I own both- the X3 is noticeably lighter, the barrel, rib, and reciever are thinner, bolt is plated, stock is adjustable- Winchesters website has a lot of info......


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

do they come in a slug gun with wood. didn't see much info on winchester about slug


----------

